# Scotts/John Deere 16/42 mower deck



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey guys, new to the forum and need advice on servicing the mower deck on this unit. I may not like the answer but I need to know if deck removal is required to grease the spindles. I've looked at well as I can and don't see any. I have sciatica and bending over can really be an experience at times. I have no problem drilling an access hole where I think it might be hiding for future service.
I realize its an old mower and may not get a lot of feedback but since it was manufactured by John Deere ( yeah, I know it was a cheap mower as the newer JD's are now a days at the Home Depot/Lowes stores ) I figured someone would know about these tractors.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ngzcaz,

Good to have you back on the forum.

You can get a owner/operators manual for your Scotts/John Deere 16/42 mower on ebay for $20, free shipping.


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I've looked at the free on line manual but there are so many pages I'm afraid I don't have the patience to go thru all of them. I made it to page 27 and then................... I went back out, blew off and cleaned the deck and checked for fittings. I found none top, bottom or sides so it may be this was one of the decks that had the sealed units. Just wait for it to wobble, make noise and then change it I guess. I took all the numbers, its a 2001 unit. Hope this might help someone else looking for the elusive grease fitting. It mows well, runs good and has a decent front axle.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Scotts,and JD mowers of this type don't have greaseable spindles.They are double sealed bearings.


----------



## ngzcaz (Sep 6, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> The Scotts,and JD mowers of this type don't have greaseable spindles.They are double sealed bearings.



Well I guess the good news is I'm not blind and the bad news is it has no fittings. This would make for a good campfire discussion like which hunting caliber is the best and in this case, are sealed units better than greaseable ones ? I'll take a fitting anytime. The trick is what kind of grease and how often its serviced.

Thanks for the replies..


----------

